# What do you use for white noise (if you use it)?



## Molck (Sep 9, 2006)

What do you use? Special Machine? Fan? CD? Which one? Do you use white noise only or special sounds (like ocean waves, etc.)?

Do you play it all night long? Have you used it since birth (if not, or if you've switched types, did the change improve your LO's sleep?)?

Just curious. We use a Marpac Soundscreen that we've had since way before DS was born (we lived on a busy street). It just plays white noise, and we play it all night long, but I'm considering finding something with rainshowers or something (Someone recommended a Dex SoundSleeper-- anyone have experience with that?). We have a great rainshower CD that I sometimes use for naps, but for whatever reason it usually doesn't work out to play it at night.


----------



## thatblondegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

i just use a space heater, set only on the fan setting. it's loud enough that he can't hear anything outside of his room, but not TOO loud. i have gotten to the point where I can't even sleep without it now! lol and yes, we run it all nite long.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't do the CD's. The sleep is disturbed (even if the baby doesn't completely wake up) when the CD "restarts". That may be why it's working better for naps than night. Even if it worked I wouldn't use it. I tried and I personally slept horribly. My boys did a lot better with a machine with constant white noise.

We used white noise (marpec). Why would rain be better? I don't think it would be worse but I can't imagine why better and so wouldn't spend money to replace what was working. My sister uses ocean waves. They drive me nuts (louder, softer, crashing in). I like the constant sounds. But rain would be ok as it is constant.


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

we use clock radios we got at the drugstore when DS was little. I bought 1 and then 2 extra at the time, and now 2 have finally bitten the dust - we're down to one in DD's room - and I can't find any replacements!
They have a range of sounds but we've only ever used the babbling brook sound or whatever (we just call it the water noise). i'm hoping we'll be able to make a transition to another white noise when the 3rd one breaks...
Oh, other people say the water noise makes them feel like using the bathroom.







We don't really have that problem since we're so accustomed to it, but I've always thought that starting it new with a potty training kid could be a problem!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

We use a fan. This actually was carried over from before pregnancy. My husband and I can't sleep without the noise, so when she joined our room, she got the fan 'white noise'. WE even have to take a fan with us when we travel....


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

We use this: http://www.brookstone.com/store/prod...=Result*R1C1*T (purchased with a gift card; I don't think I'd ever spend that much money on it if I didnt' have the gift card, though)

We also use a humidifier which makes a substantial amount of white noise.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Target has a fabulous noise machine, it has like 6 or 8 setttings, and it's about $10-15? Homedics brand. We leave it set on white noise, or mountain stream. I cannot sleep w/o some kind of white noise, it's pathetic. We have a machine in every bedroom, so three here, and I've forgotten to take on too many times when we visit the ILs, so now there's one that lives in their house in our bedroom we stay in.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniedb* 
Target has a fabulous noise machine, it has like 6 or 8 setttings, and it's about $10-15? Homedics brand. We leave it set on white noise, or mountain stream. I cannot sleep w/o some kind of white noise, it's pathetic. We have a machine in every bedroom, so three here, and I've forgotten to take on too many times when we visit the ILs, so now there's one that lives in their house in our bedroom we stay in.









We have several of those at well. My children have always ben exposed o white noise from birth since I can't sleep without it and they all sleep with me.







Right now I use the machine when we travel and I use a nice loud fan in the master bedroom.


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a Homedics machine too, set on "rain". Initially when I first got it I tried to put it on a timer (it has a 30min, 1hour timer option) but I found that my daughter would wake up as soon as it stopped...so now we just keep it on through the night and I try to keep it low enough. Not sure when I should stop using it!
http://www.amazon.com/Homedics-SS-30.../dp/B000QTSW64


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Molck* 
(Someone recommended a Dex SoundSleeper-- anyone have experience with that?).

We had one of these for ds. It worked to keep him asleep, but it wasn't loud enough to _get_ him asleep (he needed some _loud_ white noise to fall asleep as a newborn and infant). But it would work to keep him asleep if he put it right next to him on the bed, with the speaker pointed at his ear, lol.

Maybe this makes ds odd, but the only thing that consistently worked to get him asleep as a newborn was fuzz on a tv channel that doesn't have reception. LOUD fuzz.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

We use a repeating white noise "song" that my husband made for our son. We have used white noise since our son was 6 weeks old, and we have a super portable system that we took overseas -- the added benefit of blocking out traffic noise in unfamiliar beds was so needed.

*We use*:
our mp3 player attached to a Logitech mm28 speaker, which is small, lightweight, nice looking, with amazing sound quality, and can be had for about $28.00
*and we play*:
one of several white noise tracks that my husband composed and
*shares for free at*:
http://cantonbecker.com/music/white-noise-sleep-sounds/

Enjoy!


----------



## Soogie (Feb 7, 2002)

I downloaded a free "White Noise" application for my IPhone so while it charges at night, we listen to noise. Baby seems content with th sound of chirping crickets.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

My mom is a nurse and worked nights/slept days for quite a while so she invested in a nice white noise machine that I'm currently borrowing for the second time (she's since gone to days). We also use a humidifier at night--my 4 month old gets congested only at night and I think it's because the heater runs more then.

I didn't know I could download white noise tracks for my iPod. Neat-O! We have vaulted ceilings, hardwood floors and leather couches, so that all adds up to one echo-ey, noisy house in the daytime. Add into the mix a 3 yo who doesn't understand the concept of 'quiet' and has exactly ONE volume setting on LOUD, and we *need* white noise if my baby is going to nap at all, LOL.


----------



## Dylie Love (Sep 5, 2006)

We use Wonderful Waterfalls which I downloaded from itunes. I went through SOOO many white noise sounds and did lots of research. The manufacturers website has lots of good info, you can click through from itunes. I have an ooold ipod shuffle with just that song on it and its plugged into a boom box on repeat. It does stop and start abruptly which is sooo annoying and I do find it makes him stirr each time. Have not been able to remedy that yet even tried modifying it with garage band.

My son loved the real hair dryer (wonderful waterfalls was as close as I found though I did like the whole baby sample set from itunes it just wasn't long enough per song) and prefers REALLY loud white noise to fall asleep, then I turn it down. I found the Dex machine way too quiet and had to plug in computer speakers to it. The only sound we liked was white noise on that since anything with some sort of pattern is noticeable and bothersome to me at least. I can lie in bed and go "wait for it... theres the bird".

It was a long journey getting to this but I know its still not the right answer, its just working for now.


----------



## fireweed (Nov 27, 2007)

We used an old hair dryer on the cold setting that we hung by a hook on the wall. Worked like a charm.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

i'm a fan addict so we use that!


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

we have the following

the homedics sound machine from target
the sleep sheep
an ipod dock
a travel ipod speaker like this here

we downloaded the VA-Sleeping Baby cd on iTunes and DS's favorite track is the Vacuum. We cosleep, I leave the song running on our ipod docked all night with the volume down to almost nothing, and when he wakes, if I can't get him soothed quickly, sometimes he has night terrors, i turn the volume up just a tad and poof, out like a light again.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

We use a fan.

I HATE white noise, and it took me ages to even think of trying it for DD. It's only needed to block our noise btw. her bedtime and ours, and then again when DH gets up in the morning, but we leave it on all.night.long. She wakes up if it's switched on and off.

The stupid white noise blasts in my ear all night through the baby monitor. Grrr....







:

Anyone have any ideas for how to block white noise?


----------



## bemm (Jan 27, 2009)

We made recording of our bathtub filling up, put it on the ipod and had it on repeat...my husband did have to fiddle around with the recording to make it fade in and out smoothly.


----------



## keilonwy (Dec 4, 2007)

We have and love the Sleep Sheep - it has a heartbeat setting, so we got it for DS when he was in the NICU to make it as comfortable as possible for him. It also has a rain setting, which I like a lot. I often carry it around with me when we have baby-slingin' and comfortin' time, as well.

We also have a humidifier that hums.

Also, not really white noise, but we love the Innocence Mission's albums "Befriended" and "Now The Day Is Over," so we put them both on a CD and that is what we nurse to sleep listening to







.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a white noise machine/clock radio. I keep it set on rain.


----------

